# Creeptacular Spookfest 2012



## creeptacular73 (Oct 31, 2012)

This is my first post on the Halloween Forum, but I have visited the site many times for musical ideas. I hope it's not too little too late, but I wanted to make sure that you all know about the latest Halloween mix I have posted on my blog Eclectic Grooves. 

I searched under creaky floorboards and web-infested basements for the spookiest music I could find, and the result is a mix featurring spooky instrumentals, b-movie trailers and scary Halloween-themed tunes that will make the hair stand up on the back of your neck. 

If you are looking for some truly scary music, and not just a bunch of songs that feature the words "devil" or "witch", then this mix will be exactly what the doctor ordered. 

I would love to hear what any of you think about this mix, so please drop me a line here, or in the comments for the post on my blog. 

http://eclectic-grooves.blogspot.com/2012/10/creeptacular-spookfest-2012.html


----------



## creeptacular73 (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't understand why my post was moved from the main page and has no views. Can you please help explain this to me?


----------



## creeptacular73 (Oct 31, 2012)

This is very confusing to me as I originally posted this under Halloween Music where it would have the most exposure to people looking for Halloween music. However, someone has moved it from this category to "links". Please help me understand why this would not be categorized under music as the link posted in my original post takes you to a page where you can listen to and download the Halloween mix. 

Another thing is that when I search for today's posts, my post doesn't appear even though it was posted this morning at 9:15 a.m.

Thanks!


----------

